# Pricing help- 2 horse BP



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd want picture of the *actual* trailer to judge that. Condition makes a signifigant difference in pricing.

Also, things like the aluminum rims in that link you posted...does yours have those? Often they were an option so they might show up on the stock photos but the actual trailer may not be equipped if the original owner didn't pay for the option - they add something to resale value. 

And the tires...unless they've been replaced since 2008, they might look OK, but they're not and are due for replacement, so that can be a drag on the value.

Does your state require inspections, and if so, when was the last one done? It'll give some insight on the condition of the brakes etc, all possible hidden costs.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

there is a web site called horse trailer world check on there for a trailer that is close to yours


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Subbing because I see that you're located in Indiana... so am I and I will soon be looking for a two-horse bumper pull! So I'm interested to see how much you decide to ask (just in case I could afford it, which I doubt :lol.


----------

